# GtaRt, Highly recomended.



## shadows (May 9, 2005)

I took my R33 GTR to see Gary on Saturday for a check over and a tune up. Found out it needed afew things that I didn't know about (radiator,plugs etc)and it was absolutly no problem for them to sort it out there and then, which was very refreshing. It was then rolling roaded and found to be running lean, and again because I had travelled a fair old way to see them they put the time in and sorted it out for me and got the fueling to an acceptable ratio. Their attention to detail is second to none. All this extra work was on top of what had been planned (de-cat, downpipes plus afew things). The car was ment to be finished at about 1pm the time they usually close on a Saturday but we didnt leave untill just after 5pm!! So a big thank you for sorting her. 
GtaRt come highly recomended from me.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'll second that, they are genuine enthusiasts and once your car has been worked on and serviced by them it becomes a "GTaRt" car, and gets adopted and they have a real interest in every vehicle they look after.


----------



## NickCH (Apr 9, 2006)

*here, here*

My first mod was a full exhaust for my R32 GTS-t done by Abbey. They were off hand with what I wanted/needed and seem to want to sell me what they had lying around. Seemed to only intrested in R34 GTR's and big money. Just the impression I got.

All second hand stuff from RK Tuning. Ron's a top bloke.

All work done by GTaRt now. Gary, Chris et al are just fantastic but can be a tad off with quotes for work but we all know any bill will be stinger. May be a bit more pricey but they know what they're doing. Also they are nearer to me and alway give me a lift to the station when I have to leave it there.

GTaRt all the way.


----------



## Kemnay (Jan 24, 2006)

Could someone please give me the contact details for Gary and the lads?

Want my Skyline given the third degree before winter sets in here in Aberdeen

Cheers

Flat out like a lizard drinking


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi,

Contact details GTART:

GT-Art

Tel 01273 675775 
Lewes, Brighton


----------



## mma129 (Dec 20, 2005)

*GTart*

Hi there,

I went over to gtart because a friends car was there (gtart holland project)
I took my r32 gtr and gary had a look and asked if i wanted a run on the dyno to see what is did.
After the first run he said hmm i can fine tune it for you.
After a couple of runs the car had 30 hp more on the wheels...........................
It runs like a dream and the service was superb
Car is doing 351 bhp on the wheels now with a torque of 390 lb.




Marcello


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

:clap::bowdown1: :clap::bowdown1: :clap:










:thumbsup: :runaway:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Are they still trading, the number on his website don't seem to work.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

GTaRT - 01903741700

They also moved a year or so back to 

Water Lane Industrial Estate, 
Water Lane 
Storrington 
Pulborough 
West Sussex
RH20 3EA

Although an old post, still a great service!!!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gary at GTaRt has moved again since to: 

Westlands Farm
Billingshurst Road
Ashington
West Sussex
RH203BB
07824807249
e-mail [email protected]

preferred method of comms e-mail as usually busy with cars or customers.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow moved again, when was that?


----------

